# Taking on a unit...



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm seriously contemplating taking on a unit, even though I will only be detailing at weekends.

I'm going to look at a few this week around the £50 mark (per week) which includes all rates, except elec and water. The landlord said about £20 pcm for Elec and £50 per quarter for water.

I am also taking out public liability, road risk, goods worked upon and contents insurance (for a superb price!).

Is there anything else I need to consider please insurance wise?

I've sorted an accountant too.

I'm sick of working outdoors and cancelling due to poor weather, and can hopefully increase my prices a touch given the insurance cover and availability of a unit. 

Also, where do I stand legally if I rent out space on a daily basis?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't see an issue with letting out space. As long as the person renting from you has PL insurance and the landlord agrees there shouldn't be a problem.

I rented mine out for weekends with no issue


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Do it dude,

Working outdoors is not good.

I rent out space in one of my units with no probs. Guy has his own PL and i can trust him with my stuff,


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Having a unit is a god send. Weather is no issue and with a good heater neither is the temp. Just make sure you have the right lighting and your away really. 

Remember tho, first impressions counts for alot. Our first unit was "ok" for a starter but we have had 10x more people at our new place as its sets a better, safer and more professional impression.

Hope that helps.

Nick


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Nick.

If I get the one I want, the location is awesome and externally it looks wonderful. It needs a lick of paint inside, but that's easily sorted with a few mates. 

I'm very lucky in that I have 20 or so cars queued up waiting to be done, which given that I'm part time, should keep me going a fair while and I should hopefully pick up a bit more work before these are all completed.

I just hope I don't get too busy and have to let anyone down... I'm a bugger for saying "yes" to everyone!

It's great just having a unit in general as I can do my own car in a good environment and have a play doing wheels and vinyl wrapping etc, without being disturbed. I'd have probably taken one on anyway as I don't have a garage, so if a bit of detailing helps pay for it, then all the better really.

It's just a shame it'll be sat empty for 99% of weekdays!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> If I get the one I want, the location is awesome and externally it looks wonderful. It needs a lick of paint inside, but that's easily sorted with a few mates.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily

I will be getting one so remember my offer is there. Tell me to fk off if you want but if you want to the offers there.

I miss mine already tbh and it is a necessity


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where will it be though mate? My issue is I have 2 in every weekend for November and 1 during the week, some of which I'll be doing in another unit, but the rest I don't want to be cancelling ideally!

It depends how soon you're in, and indeed how much you'd want per day


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Im confused Russ. You say you do this as a hobby / part time yet are potentially taking on a unit, looking at toying with wheels / vynil wrapping etc. Have 20 cars lined up and so on. Im all for folks getting on and doing what they want in life but from what I recollect, you have a very good job and seem to be trying to have cake and eat it. Not a dig, more an observation with confusion on my part.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well we would have to talk. 

Im not impressed by the ones ive been looking at so if the one you are looking at is good then I'll come in with you - So it depends how much you want lol

My house is rammed now so i have got to do it no matter what lol

The mrs is going to kick me out if this carries on


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I take it it's not very big? £50 p/w is pretty cheap if it's in a half decent location?

Make sure you do your research on insurance too, we're amazed at what alot of detailers think they're covered for but in reality they're not!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

My last one was good location and 1098 SQ ft with office and bog and that was £79 per week (Brand new)

Must be the prices Clark - The unit up the road was on sale for £49 per week rent for 1 year with 3 months free utilities and No business rates under the Staffs council scheme


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Im confused Russ. You say you do this as a hobby / part time yet are potentially taking on a unit, looking at toying with wheels / vynil wrapping etc. Have 20 cars lined up and so on. Im all for folks getting on and doing what they want in life but from what I recollect, you have a very good job and seem to be trying to have cake and eat it. Not a dig, more an observation with confusion on my part.


That's a fair point Scott, and something I am torn about tbh. I guess I am really doing this as I'm still in my 'honeymoon period' of detailing and like to think the standard of my work is at a pretty decent level now and want to maintain my technique and I genuinely enjoy trying out new products. I'm not in it for the money.

I still don't advertise anywhere, at all, so everything coming to me is from word of mouth, or friends of friends. I am literally working flat out, 7 days per week, and was even out last night at 9pm after 9 hours at work (day job) doing a diffuser on a Clio 200. I guess I just want to help people out, and enjoy what I'm doing, but will never make it full time. In a way I see it as a backup perhaps, in case I ever get made redundant from my day job, which as you say, isn't a bad job.

I do intend on doing this completely legitimately too, and probably will make very little money out of it in the scheme of things. The way I see it, the unit and all of my tools are paid for by my 'hobby', leaving me with some decent gear and a nice place to work, I'm just going about it in a legal way.

The last thing I want to do, genuinely, is annoy anyone on here and I promise I will never knowingly 'undercut' or market aggressively. I seem to be fitting into a niche and as far as I'm aware, every single car I've done and the ones I'm about to do, none of them have spoken to another detailer, with the exception of one recent guy with an R32 Turbo who has spoken to a lot of people. I won't be detailing his car for him purely on principle.

If anything, I'll mostly be detailing cars for a friend who is a trader, to help him increase his ROI on his stock.

I've actually just got a promotion at work too, so from next year I'll have to put a lot more effort into my day job, which in turn will mean I'll have less time to detail anyway.

Am I having my cake and eating it? Possibly a little bit, but I'd like to think I'm not hurting anyone in the process, although it's ****ing up my relationship lol!

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> I take it it's not very big? £50 p/w is pretty cheap if it's in a half decent location?
> 
> Make sure you do your research on insurance too, we're amazed at what alot of detailers think they're covered for but in reality they're not!


Only 600 odd SQFT, but it's all I need for myself. In a way, it's a garage for me to work on my own car(s) with legitimate detailing going on to fund it.

I think the insurance is relatively comprehensive too, as the insurer is the same one used by a few Pro's on here. The only cover I won't have is for when a customer leaves their vehicle overnight with me, it's not covered, but it's very rare I'd find myself in that circumstance, plus it's tripple gated and has a shutter and metal bollards, plus the key would be in a safe!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Time management will be a b1tch and even more so if playing ill effect on a relationship that I assume was fine prior. Doing the business legally is always good practice though it may get somewhat technically advanced with tax brackets and so on being full time working and then a separate business along side that would be by the seems of things a hobby. Unless you looked at promoting it more so as a non profit arrangement maybe?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Only 600 odd SQFT, but it's all I need for myself. In a way, it's a garage for me to work on my own car(s) with legitimate detailing going on to fund it.
> 
> I think the insurance is relatively comprehensive too, as the insurer is the same one used by a few Pro's on here. The only cover I won't have is for when a customer leaves their vehicle overnight with me, it's not covered, but it's very rare I'd find myself in that circumstance, plus it's tripple gated and has a shutter and metal bollards, plus the key would be in a safe!


If there's a chance a car is going to be stored in there overnight and it's not covered, don't take the risk - just get it covered mate, do it properly or don't do it at all


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll be investing anything I make back in tbh, so will make very little in reality... 

As long as my costs are covered and I get some new toys, I'm happy tbh. A unique position maybe, but hopefully a sustainable one. 

The wrapping and wheels is more for my own amusement too, I doubt I'd offer either as a service when places like City Powder Coaters in Birmingham turn out a good job for £120.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> If there's a chance a car is going to be stored in there overnight and it's not covered, don't take the risk - just get it covered mate, do it properly or don't do it at all


That's it though, I'd refuse to keep a car overnight. My T&C's do cover me in case the worst happens, nut it's £1000 per annum for this cover and not something I can justify. If I were full time, then I'd need it for sure. I have never had a car for longer than a day.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think aslong as its what you want to do then its the right thing to do , your obviously making an impression where your based by your through put of cars and lets be honest not everyone is busy so if you can get a space to do a car undercover for such a small amount of outlay you would be mad not to , better than a cancellation. You can easily work around a job and detailing if you plan it well and wth military Precision. I detest having days off , i just twiddle my thumbs.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

RussZS said:


> That's it though, I'd refuse to keep a car overnight. My T&C's do cover me in case the worst happens, nut it's £1000 per annum for this cover and not something I can justify. If I were full time, then I'd need it for sure. I have never had a car for longer than a day.


What if you need to do a correction detail? No chance you'll be able to do full correction in a day on the majority of cars...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think aslong as its what you want to do then its the right thing to do , your obviously making an impression where your based by your through put of cars and lets be honest not everyone is busy so if you can get a space to do a car undercover for such a small amount of outlay you would be mad not to , better than a cancellation. You can easily work around a job and detailing if you plan it well and wth military Precision. I detest having days off , i just twiddle my thumbs.


Exactly, I'm the same, unless I have a show to go to or something. Plus there's the social side to it too, I have met some great people through detailing, some really good mates, so don't regret it one bit.

If I'm honest I'd hate to be doing it full time, I'd lose the love for it I think. 1-2 per week suits me just fine.

The Midlands is a bizarre place, as there's money here, but detailing doesn't seem massive. However, you have Gurch in Leicester and Dave from SCP in Dudley, I guess they are eating up the 'high end' between them.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> What if you need to do a correction detail? No chance you'll be able to do full correction in a day on the majority of cars...


I won't offer it as a service without the relevant insurance, as you say, best to be safe than sorry. I seem to be addressing a demand in the market for a 'do what you can in a day' type "detail" but at the same time would love to spend days on a car... the problem is the money isn't here in the Mids, like it is in London, the South and Aberdeen.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think aslong as its what you want to do then its the right thing to do , your obviously making an impression where your based by your through put of cars and lets be honest not everyone is busy so if you can get a space to do a car undercover for such a small amount of outlay you would be mad not to , better than a cancellation. You can easily work around a job and detailing if you plan it well and wth military Precision. I detest having days off , i just twiddle my thumbs.


Or sell cameras to people


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Concours CC said:


> Or sell cameras to people


Lol , at least we dont have to put up with your shaky 3D style photos anymore


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I won't offer it as a service without the relevant insurance, as you say, best to be safe than sorry. I seem to be addressing a demand in the market for a 'do what you can in a day' type "detail" but at the same time would love to spend days on a car... *the problem is the money isn't here in the Mids*, like it is in London, the South and Aberdeen.


Amen to that

I have 3-4 calls per day from people asking for valeting plus "Mop" and want it for £70 :lol:
TBH, before i got involved with products I would have maybe looked at doing them it got so tight but I'm too busy.
Last week I have been marketing and doing bits and bobs with development.

Got some nice details booked in starting with a Phantom, New AMG merc and some Mini's but I'm either rammed or twiddling as Marc puts it.

Your work is very good Russ and it's good to see you doing it and if you need a space you get a space.
I know for a fact now the winter is here and the stock im holding and shifting I need one.

Just a pity the last landlord was an ass


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Lol , at least we dont have to put up with your shaky 3D style photos anymore


:lol:

So true I cant even deny it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Concours CC said:


> :lol:
> 
> So true I cant even deny it


I thought you went on a photography course


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lessons with SLR mate at a camera club/Media group

I paid £200 and as i'm no graduate, I got to lesson 3 and they were banging on about apeture and white balabce and I didn't understand a fkin thing.
Ill be honest, there seems to be a mental block with all the terminology and what the terms actually do.

I've been reading solid for days and im no further forward :wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Concours CC said:


> Lessons with SLR mate at a camera club/Media group
> 
> I paid £200 and as i'm no graduate, I got to lesson 3 and they were banging on about apeture and white balabce and I didn't understand a fkin thing.
> Ill be honest, there seems to be a mental block with all the terminology and what the terms actually do.
> ...


I'm the same. We've just recently purchased a very fancy Canon and it's so bloody complicated I can't even work the damn thing! Will need Rich to teach me once he's up to speed with it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Been scooting through the photography section of DW and them lot are too pro for me lol

Welcome to the camera noob club Clark. Bet im ten times worse than you at this sort of thing.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Exactly, I'm the same, unless I have a show to go to or something. Plus there's the social side to it too, I have met some great people through detailing, some really good mates, so don't regret it one bit.
> 
> If I'm honest I'd hate to be doing it full time, I'd lose the love for it I think. 1-2 per week suits me just fine.
> 
> The Midlands is a bizarre place, as there's money here, but detailing doesn't seem massive. However, you have Gurch in Leicester and Dave from SCP in Dudley, *I guess they are eating up the 'high end' between them*.


I dont really grasp it mate to be honest....I know you fancy a unit and I am looking at one at the minute but I aint gonna jump straight in....but you're saying you want a unit just for friends and family and the odd job on a weekend yet in another breath you want to do the supercar scene, as I have highlighted in bold....

Dont get me wrong mate I am all for folk bettering themselves but with your new promotion would it not be more of a hindrance, say someone wants a full correction detail on a mahoosive car that is going to take in excess of the weekend you are wanting to work on, its already had an adverse affect or interfered with your day job....

Things as simple as that need to be weighed up mate without factoring costs in...if it was me and I was doing this only on a weekend there is no way I would stump up for a unit unless my intention was to go full whack at it....which you dont....

it sure is a strange one rustypoops but I am sure you will make the right decision when the time comes....

Russ


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> I'm the same. We've just recently purchased a very fancy Canon and it's so bloody complicated I can't even work the damn thing! Will need Rich to teach me once he's up to speed with it


That's because Canon make printers, you should have got a Nikon for photography :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

RussZS said:


> I won't offer it as a service without the relevant insurance, as you say, best to be safe than sorry. I seem to be addressing a demand in the market for a 'do what you can in a day' type "detail" but at the same time would love to spend days on a car... *the problem is the money isn't here in the Mids, like it is in London, the South and Aberdeen.*


Cant comment on Scottish turf but the higher price tags closer to central London will be exceptionally higher than that of the Midlands true. Money is anywhere to a degree, you just need to know how to make it. If there wasnt any money detailing in the Midlands I wouldnt be doing it thats for sure. Im now struggling to accomadate some jobs this side of Christmas and have either pre-booked a couple in January or have had to pass them on. Non are of the major sports car variety however, paints paint and if needs correcting etc and clients are happy at the costs implemented who cares? Sure Ferarris / Lamborghinis and so on are nice to have in the portfolio but there more fussy and intricate. Give me a Porsche or Mercedes any day.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't agree on the money not being in the Midlands either or any other County to be honest, have a client in Northampton that I've just spent 2 days with, pays me "London" prices and my accomodation, back there again for a week in February, if pricing was an issue then he could have seeked someone local.
There are certain parts of Essex, Kent and London that are not as affluent, but will pay for quality of workmanship.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Can't agree on the money not being in the Midlands either or any other County to be honest, have a client in Northampton that I've just spent 2 days with, pays me "London" prices and my accomodation, back there again for a week in February, if pricing was an issue then he could have seeked someone local.
> There are certain parts of Essex, Kent and London that are not as affluent, but will pay for quality of workmanship.


Yep i agree on that , if you see my iphone album pin chart its nearly all pinned in Nottingham , Leicester , Staffs and Worcester , very few are actually kent , im travelling most weekends up that way.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry, what I meant by that wasn't that there isn't any custom, as Marc proves, clearly there is, I just meant the 'fancy' cars, there are fewer here. You only have to see areas of unemployment and hardest hit by recession etc, which offers a view.

Disposable per square mile, specifically in the West Midlands... isn't great. 

Mids Detailing packing up, and the fact that he and I both go on average 20+ miles from where we are, reinforces the point too, to an extent.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Sorry, what I meant by that wasn't that there isn't any custom, as Marc proves, clearly there is, I just meant the 'fancy' cars, there are fewer here. You only have to see areas of unemployment and hardest hit by recession etc, which offers a view.
> 
> Disposable per square mile, specifically in the West Midlands... isn't great.
> 
> Mids Detailing packing up, and the fact that he and I both go on average 20+ miles from where we are, reinforces the point too, to an extent.


Not disputing you know your market Russ, but the fancy cars are there and the same for most areas, made 2 trips in the last year to different customers in the Midlands, cars were Ferrari F50, California and R8, equally had to turn down 2 other clients with M3's and Phantom because I couldn't warrant the mileage during a busy period.
Sometimes these clients just fall in your lap by chance, other times through word of mouth or they like your portfolio.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

There is plenty of work in the Midlands Russ and some very nice cars.

There are 2 Veyrons within 3 miles of my unit in Measham and plenty of high end stuff at the other unit in Coleshill. I get most of mine through word of mouth but have also just started advertising for the first time ever. I'me pretty much booked now until end of Jan and have to fit my sales cars in between.



Russ


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I hope I get an invite to the unit warming party. 

Il bring a slab of red bull with me.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Of course mate!

Should have one picked out by 12 tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is our font the same...? Logo is only temp whilst I learn how to use PS!!!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweet, sweet. 

Let me know if you want to buy some advertising space or need any web hosting.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Is our font the same...? Logo is only temp whilst I learn how to use PS!!!


Don't analogue clock it FFS, put your hand in your pocket lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol... that an offer? Yes please!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Il even give you a discount for being one of the first advertisers as long as you promise to stick to one font and typograpgy layout for EVERYTHING lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Deal!! I'm attempting to learn Wordpress...


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Yep i agree on that , if you see my iphone album pin chart its nearly all pinned in Nottingham , Leicester , Staffs and Worcester , very few are actually kent , im travelling most weekends up that way.


Yep have only a couple of customers from Kent , most are far away .

And i am based in one of the most run down poor areas of kent too , walk up the high street (300 yards away) and you would think your on the set of a zombie film .

But my Rent / Rates / service charge / insurance / elec / water come in just over 42k per year , then add wages , products , expansion , wbesites and other odds and ends it soon adds up .

Always looks sooo glamorous from the outside world until you have to pay the bills .

But you can make it work where ever you are based really if you want it hard enough and willing to put in the hours

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> That's because Canon make printers, you should have got a Nikon for photography :lol:


Maybe you can show me how to use my new Nikon then rob 

Got a Canon 450D point ans shoot and been great , got a Nikon d5100 and took back to back pics with both and the Nikon was no where near the qualitly of canon (both set in auto mode).

Looks like i have got to start learning how to set a camera up 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I went for it...

Needs a fair bit of work inside, but it looks lovely from the outside. Someone will be sharing with me from March, so it's not too bad for me..


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

get it sorted then get the tea and biscuits going. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Deano said:


> get it sorted then get the tea and biscuits going. :thumb:


Lol, will do buddy :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice one ,

give it a bit of time to settle in , fill the bookings and you will wonder what all the worry was , nothing ventured nothing gain :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Nice one ,
> 
> give it a bit of time to settle in , fill the bookings and you will wonder what all the worry was , nothing ventured nothing gain :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Russ.

Lewis's uncle has just bought 3 units in Cannock so when I'm in pop over and I'll do the same. If you need any help tidying it up I'll come over with me overalls on


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one Lee


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

well done Russ, taken the first big step then :thumb:

hope it goes well for you 

hope im welcome in for a cuppa if im ever passing, same goes for all you pro's actually :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No probs Russ - Even though some people will stir the crap, plus were close doesn't mean jack sh1t to me mate - Im not the type who really gives a toss about anybody stirring it (They all get dealt with  )

Seriously though, It's good to see you doing well mate so you have my number :thumb:


Mick - Just give us all a shout if youre passing anytime bud - Kettles always on


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah exactly Lee, I get all of mine from word of mouth, so it should be very rare that we're ever actually competing as such, so don't foresee any problems at all 

Thanks Mick!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Best of luck dude.

Hope it all goes well for ya..:thumb:



Russ


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Premtek Russ :wave:

Your kettle on, I want a chat about something :thumb:

Sometime this week


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice one Russ  wish i could find a wee unit up here for that sort of money.

Richard


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Maybe you can show me how to use my new Nikon then rob
> 
> Got a Canon 450D point ans shoot and been great , got a Nikon d5100 and took back to back pics with both and the Nikon was no where near the qualitly of canon (both set in auto mode).
> 
> ...


Haaaa, I'm baffled myself by the settings, a little tweaking in the photo editing suite usually does the trick.

Used to have a Canon p&s and it was fantastic, upgraded it when I broke the lense and found the quality deteriorated, can't really fault my Nikon D40 to be honest. 
I'll pop in one day and show you how it's done, give you a quick lesson with the Nikon also.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Concours CC said:


> Premtek Russ :wave:
> 
> Your kettle on, I want a chat about something :thumb:
> 
> Sometime this week


It's Friday already dude were gonna have to get a move on lol.

Going NEC Sunday, meet up their or early next week. Got nowt on Monday/Tuesday but can see friends your way and kill 2 birds so to speak.

Russ


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Yep have only a couple of customers from Kent , most are far away .
> 
> And i am based in one of the most run down poor areas of kent too , walk up the high street (300 yards away) and you would think your on the set of a zombie film .
> 
> ...


£42k? :doublesho kinell!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Premtek Auto Detail said:


> It's Friday already dude were gonna have to get a move on lol.
> 
> Going NEC Sunday, meet up their or early next week. Got nowt on Monday/Tuesday but can see friends your way and kill 2 birds so to speak.
> 
> Russ


:lol:

Oops

I meant this coming week (Forgot to type the crucial word lol)


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm on with a unit search at the minute but finding a decent on round here for what they want cash wise is a mahooosive job....but something may have cropped up....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Offyourmarks said:


> £42k? :doublesho kinell!!


Dunno that says about us when I thought that sounded about right :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> £42k? :doublesho kinell!!


Only £8k infront of mine :devil:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I still keep toying with the idea of a unit but it just isnt needed right now. Vast majority of clients have substantial work space or I have my friends unit I work from which weighs in at £0 so bonus on that front. Good luck with whatever you do with the unit chap.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Scott, appreciate it.

Actually, I have a Leon up your way which needs doing which I'll never be able to get to, I'll forward you the details. It's J26 M1, is that your way? Just an enhancement and winter protection

Some of your guys have some serious overheads!!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

42k....all about size of unit, rateable value etc....I used to own a childrens play area up here in a 5000sq ft unit....29k rent....+ Vat....17.5k Rates....plus all the other out goings....its all about using your nous where units are concerned....I know some may need them that size due to services offered and honestly chaps my hat goes off to you but for me a unit no more than 2000 would suffice and ultimately i will be looking for in the future where other services can be under taken....


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> 42k....all about size of unit, rateable value etc....I used to own a childrens play area up here in a 5000sq ft unit....29k rent....+ Vat....17.5k Rates....plus all the other out goings....its all about using your nous where units are concerned....I know some may need them that size due to services offered and honestly chaps my hat goes off to you but for me a unit no more than 2000 would suffice and ultimately i will be looking for in the future where other services can be under taken....


My current place is 3000 sqft and based in a nice part of Cheshire and my fixed costs are nothing like 42k. I was surprised how much more things are darn sarf! :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Scott, appreciate it.
> 
> Actually, I have a Leon up your way which needs doing which I'll never be able to get to, I'll forward you the details. It's J26 M1, is that your way? Just an enhancement and winter protection
> 
> Some of your guys have some serious overheads!!!


Me or im sure Russ could cover that fella.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Haaaa, I'm baffled myself by the settings, a little tweaking in the photo editing suite usually does the trick.
> 
> Used to have a Canon p&s and it was fantastic, upgraded it when I broke the lense and found the quality deteriorated, can't really fault my Nikon D40 to be honest.
> I'll pop in one day and show you how it's done, give you a quick lesson with the Nikon also.


Rob you can come in when you want and show me "how its done" 

heavenly is in every week ( i think he secretly fancy's me , well tracy ) 
he rang her the other day and said " hi ya sexy how are you" :lol:
Not sure if he is "showing me how its done" 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Offyourmarks said:


> £42k? :doublesho kinell!!





Clark @ PB said:


> Dunno that says about us when I thought that sounded about right :lol:





*MAGIC* said:


> Only £8k infront of mine :devil:





Reflectology said:


> 42k....all about size of unit, rateable value etc....I used to own a childrens play area up here in a 5000sq ft unit....29k rent....+ Vat....17.5k Rates....plus all the other out goings....its all about using your nous where units are concerned....I know some may need them that size due to services offered and honestly chaps my hat goes off to you but for me a unit no more than 2000 would suffice and ultimately i will be looking for in the future where other services can be under taken....





Offyourmarks said:


> My current place is 3000 sqft and based in a nice part of Cheshire and my fixed costs are nothing like 42k. I was surprised how much more things are darn sarf! :lol:


Guys thanks for the replies / input ,

yep not cheap down in the sunny state ,

i can find cheaper , some units nearly the same size are half the price .

But these are on large industrial sites with only one road in and out , a distance from main motorways , and towns with no public services , poor parking etc .

My unit is nearly 2400 square foot , right outside train station fast direct route to london , minutes drives from the 2 main motorways into london , 3 minute walk to town for bank's taxi's food etc . 
Of course right next door to lepsons , i guess half of each weeks bookings are combined with lepsons services . 
My dads Mot station next door , lepsons tyres on the estate too . 
The estate is gated and fenced , its me who locks the estate at night .

And we have the medway towns (mini london) on my door step so lots and lots of public with cars near by .

Its worth the extra money

On a small estate only 15 units , loads of parking .

my rates is £5500 per year for sweet F all , nice .Thats with small business rates discount too :doublesho

Also you try finding a unit with council permit to work on vehicles in the south , ie petrol / diesel / paint .

Most units are for wholesale / office's only , of course you could just move in and take a chance , BUT if found out you dont have permission / permit then will be problems ahead .

And Lastly , due to the above work we do , when i looked many years ago for units as soon as i said it was for car/ vehicles repairs , every landlord just replied straight away with straight blunt NO .

The vehicle trade is hated by council's and landlords , i know they damage the units the most , leave the most mess , and many fires due to dealing with vehicles .

kelly

Edit to say forgot to ADD , that we have taken on another unit since the spray oven went in , (heavenly was in there last thursday) , this is because this time of year we can just fit the work load in one unit , but summer months we are rammed 11-12 cars in over night dealing with around 20 cars per week , and trun away work . 
Worked the numbers out , and the staff could spend an hour or so each morning and night (3 staff) moving the cars around ready for the processes, could be as much as 6 man hours wasted each day .
This was really adding up and costing alot of time and money

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Offyourmarks said:


> My current place is 3000 sqft and based in a nice part of Cheshire and my fixed costs are nothing like 42k. I was surprised how much more things are darn sarf! :lol:


And i could not believe how cheap everything was when i had a long weekend in Blackpool with a group of mates .

The taxi's were at least half the price of same distance down south .

Cod and chips twice down south is near on £12 (not large either) .

One of my guys used to work in north london , he keeps saying how the wages are less than london (alot) but the cosr of living is the same .

A 2 bed flat near KDS , poor bad area , is £550 per month for rent only and took 6 months to find that gem too :lol: , before that he was living on bedsit for £100 per week .

Oh Russ sorry for changing the subject from your original post , but interesting thread and nice to see the differences across the country .

I was very close to employing a guy from Ireland , he did post that he got the job at KDS a while back, 
He worked out his wages with me and was happy (after the interview) , then while back home set about finding somewhere to live nearby , i think he was taking the cost of living as the same as where he lives .

He could not find anywhere cheap enough , and replied saying how High the cost of living is in the south area near london .

I did some work this year very near Robbies area , while in the dealerships carryout work , 2 customers walked into the showroom just looking for new cars , both asked what we were doing , when i explained and the costs (more expensive than what we would charge back at base) the replies where how CHEAP it was and both wanted to book there and then .

Area makes a massive difference i guess .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

kdskeltec said:


> Guys thanks for the replies / input ,
> 
> yep not cheap down in the sunny state ,
> 
> ...


This is so true mate....I have just nipped round to a privately owned industrial estate where the Landlord office is on site, and guess what, its all for Automotive, all set up for that and nothing else....thing is you get talking and they say " we dont want heaves of cars strewn everywhere " but there all over the place anyway....when i told them it was one in one out he couldnt wait to find me a unit....ok not stupidly big but I dont need masses amounts of space....get 4 cars in side by side for £55 a week....

But you know there has to be a drawback somewhere....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like a great deal Russ! You gonna go for it?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Dunno yet mate as the only drawback are the amount of cars that are on site....its only a small trading est but I think some tenants are taking advantage of non allocated space....especially the painters as there is a customers car park to the lower side of the estate and they are parking their customers cars in there as well as outside their own unit...just seems a little crammed but it may be an ideal hideout for detailing....


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> And i could not believe how cheap everything was when i had a long weekend in Blackpool with a group of mates .
> 
> The taxi's were at least half the price of same distance down south .
> 
> ...


The women are cheap in Blackpool too :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Offyourmarks said:


> The women are cheap in Blackpool too :lol:


Thats why i went 6 years in a row , August Bank Holiday . :lol:

I would use the word easy more so than cheap 

I am a softy southern boy , and get a bit worried when i am drinking malibu and coke and the northern girls are drinking Pints of beer .

Remember one lovely northern girl wanting to stop on the way back to her B & B for Meat and chips .

And whats it with walking around with just underware on when its blowing a force 10 gale and freezing .

Have not been for many years must make a reminder to pop back there sometime 

Also the girls kept calling me posh and asked if i drove a porsche 911 :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I go to Blackpool every October for the kids half term hols and it costs me a feckin fortune....nearly 1200 sheets in the space of 4 days...just glad i live in land....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been quoted £600 for an alarm, which calls me and 3 others if it goes off. Is that about right?

This is getting expensive and my 'business partner' is shying away from the costs! Typical!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I've been quoted £600 for an alarm, which calls me and 3 others if it goes off. Is that about right?
> 
> This is getting expensive and my 'business partner' is shying away from the costs! Typical!


really depends on type of alarm , how many sensors , its it connected to monitoring company ??

Phone line only , gprs , text for alerts

I get costs of around £600 per year for "services" and the monitoring costs alone .

This year it was touch and go if my insurance company wanted a complete new upgraded to the best possible the cost was in the thousands .

The alarm i have now is only second from top .

Luckly the insurance came back with an OK with exsisting alarm

Got to be the most random thread ever , blackpool easy girls , units , north south devide , alarms , holidays , cameras :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

when i had the kids play area Russ the CCTV, Alarm and fitting was £3500 (that was an 8 way DVR with 6 external Colour and BW cameras and 2 internal Day/night ones, that was a cheap one as other DVR's can cost that amount on their own) the monitoring was a further £75 a month....linked to gprs but as Kelly has stated some insurers need an approved alarm...the ones you can get that call a mobile number via its own sim arent normally accepted as a commercial alarm and the insurance company may not recognise it....if its a professional installed alarm with monitoring from a 3rd party then thats not bad mate...

I may be lucky as the unit i am after is a secure unit, inside a larger secure unit with CCTV monitored by the Landlord so I wouldnt have to worry about any of those costs....


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Thats why i went 6 years in a row , August Bank Holiday . :lol:
> 
> I would use the word easy more so than cheap
> 
> ...


They probably thought you were posh because you werent fighting, farting or dribbling - that is standard issue for a large majority in Blackpool :lol:

Meat and chips? WTF?  Never heard of that...:lol:


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulation on the unit mate! We started from day one in a unit. Probably why i struggle to see how some of you mobile guys do it! Im always running around looking for little things that would help. Let alone remembering to pack it into a van!

Cost wise really is about location. I consider mine to be reasonable considering where i am but my rent alone is almost double what some of you guys are stating as your combined costs and im due an increase for the next 3 years if i don't decide to buy!

Anyways good luck to all of us eh?!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Offyourmarks said:


> They probably thought you were posh because you werent fighting, farting or dribbling - that is standard issue for a large majority in Blackpool :lol:
> 
> Meat and chips? WTF?  Never heard of that...:lol:


That lovely meat you get from Kebab shop and chips :lol:



Over The Rainbow said:


> Congratulation on the unit mate! We started from day one in a unit. Probably why i struggle to see how some of you mobile guys do it! Im always running around looking for little things that would help. Let alone remembering to pack it into a van!
> 
> Cost wise really is about location. I consider mine to be reasonable considering where i am but my rent alone is almost double what some of you guys are stating as your combined costs and im due an increase for the next 3 years if i don't decide to buy!
> 
> Anyways good luck to all of us eh?!


I would pay double for your location , got to be one of the best possible for car clubs and meets , with as you said almost not stop trade .

Location location location

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Guys if anyone is a supporter here and associated with any specific clubs who meet at ace your welcome to take over the studio and show the guys a thing or two to drum up interest. Ive realised alot of the ace crowd comes from very far for the meets! Just give me a heads up so i can make sure im around in the evening. Amazingly i rarely get time to even wonder over to have a look at whats going on .... usually just see them screeching past before/after the events lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's slowly getting there, got my first car in there too:


DSC01204 by RussZS, on Flickr

Just need to paint the floor now and get some secure, lockable storage units in and I'm good to go. I may look at a two post ramp too, but they're not cheap!

I can't say the whole HMRC bit is much fun though - lots of work to be done there! I'm going on some free 1/2 day for new businesses, so hopefully most is covered then.

Russ.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

That looks great Russ. Our alarm is £2000, and £800 per year. That covers two units, 7000 sq ft in total. Not cheap, but top of the range.

Our ramps have just been installed, the mess was just unbelieveable. They are flush-fit scissors btw.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Saqib200 said:


> That looks great Russ. Our alarm is £2000, and £800 per year. That covers two units, 7000 sq ft in total. Not cheap, but top of the range.
> 
> Our ramps have just been installed, the mess was just unbelieveable. They are flush-fit scissors btw.


Thank you - very nice! 

I've managed to sort an alarm for £200 (mates rates) and £30 pcm for monitoring, which includes instant Police call out. My unit is behind 2 layers of huge gates anyway, so very secure, but I'd never sleep if it wasn't being monitored.

I'm still thinking I'm a touch crazy given that I'm part time, but if I'm going to do it, then I want to do it properly.

Russ.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Thas a great price.

If you can afford the unit, then its worth it. And if you have a unit, then kit it out properly.. no point in doing half a job. Ours will be ready towards the end of Jan, and I'll start posting pics up around Xmas time.


----------

